# Aristo FA, 'jerky' cold start?



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

After about a half circuit, the engine smooths right out. Wheels are worn, that is, plating worn. Not sure if I should be looking for some problem or not. Brass track, track power, but the FA is the only one that has this hesitation, almost as though it stops for a split second. Once warm, runs smoothly at low speed. Any thoughts? Bill


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I'd check your power pickups, cold oil/grease might be holding the pu away from the bearing/axle... until the lube softens. Try pre-heating with a hairdryer... 

If this helps, I'd wash out lube and switch to graphite or a real thin oil for the winter at least 

John


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

Do the headlights flicker too? If so, power pickup issues. 

Are the headlights steady? Motor/gearing binding probably at fault. This occurs a lot on older Aristo locos. See link for tuneup instructions. 

http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips1/brick_fix.html


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Rust on wheels, they are steel underneath the plating. 

Try cleaning the wheels before running, small wire brush or Kadee wheel cleaner before running. (if it's rust, like me, then solvents won't do anything) 

Takes a while for anything to get significantly warmer, so doubt it is grease or temperature. Mine took several laps to "grind off" the surface rust. 

Greg


----------



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

I'll check thes things out and report back. I'll have to run it in the evening to check light flicker. The smoker comes to life right away. I did clean the wheels....rusty, but since, I bring it in after running. If it's not a serious problem, like gears, motor, etc., I could live with it since it clears up pretty quickly. Thanks!


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

Greg, if it's old enough, the base metal is not steel but some kind of copper bearing casting alloy.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, I don't have much over 9 years old, simple to use a magnet to test. 

From what I have seen and read, the alloy ones pitted like the dickens... the infamous 0-4-0 pickup problems come to mind. 

Greg


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

I've got stuff that dates back 20 years, copper showing through, non-magnetic. They do oxidize pretty quickly.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The current stuff has copper between the steel core and the shiny outer plating, which is not chrome nor nickel. 

So, for anyone else reading this, if you see copper, you still will want to verify if the core is steel or non-ferrous alloy. Seeing copper does tell you that your plating is shot, in any case. 

Regards, Greg


----------

